# Where's the option for memory test on Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5?



## aab1 (Apr 1, 2008)

I have a Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5 mobo and just got new ram and the computer goes completely bananas with the new RAM (like pink flashing polka dots on a green background instead of the BIOS screen, I'm not making this up).

I could swear there was an option in my BIOS to run a memory test on boot up and that I had turned it on once, but now that I need it I went through every BIOS setting page 5 times and can't see the option.

Does it have a completely unrelated setting name like Canon products? Is it called something like "Remembering device mode W" which is what Canon likely would call "Memory test on start up".

So where is the setting for the memory test? I just can't find it.

BTW I will change the BIOS setting with my old RAM, as a pink flashing polka dot does not allow me to change this setting, but apparently neither does my proper BIOS screen.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi aab1,

There is also "Memtest86+": Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool

Hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Will the PC boot/operate normally with the old RAM?
Brand/specs of the new RAM?
Are you installing the new RAM with older RAM?
Mixing RAM brands/specs commonly causes problems.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Not sure about mobo but why not use Windows 7 memory test by typing "memory" into the Search Bar.
Sounds like the meory is not compatible. Did you check compatibility for your board and model at Gigabyte site or ram maker site? You absolutely have to do that these days.


----------



## aab1 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks, I didn't know about that test but I'll try it. Will that also tell me if the RAM isn't compatible?

It's either bad or incompatible.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What brand and model ram did you buy?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

aab1 said:


> Thanks, I didn't know about that test but I'll try it. Will that also tell me if the RAM isn't compatible?
> 
> It's either bad or incompatible.


Not specifically any more than Memtest would. It will tell you simply if there is a problem with the ram.


----------



## aab1 (Apr 1, 2008)

The brand and model is Kingston KHX1600C9D3K2/8GX

BTW what's the difference between that one and the same model number without the X at the end?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

It is not uncommon for Kingston RAM, particularly Hyper X, to be problematic and issues with 4GB sticks of any brand are not uncommon.
Memory Standard for your Mobo is DDR3 1866(OC)*/1333/1066


----------

